# Technik Website



## Neronimo (9. März 2015)

Hallo.
Ich arbeite seit gestern an einer Website welche dazu dienen soll, schnell und einfach alles über Technik herauszufinden was man will. Das beinhaltet Smartphones, Computer und Notebooks. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wissen ob jmd. von euch mir helfen könnte mit Fachwissen und verbesserungsvorschlägen.
Danke 
MfG
Neronimo
Die Website


----------



## NOQLEMIX (9. März 2015)

Wieso nicht? Beim PC-Teil lässt sich sicher was machen.


----------



## Neronimo (9. März 2015)

Nehme alles an.Fachwissen, Verbesserungen und Tipps, Themen etc. einfach posten.


----------



## AdrianMayr (9. März 2015)

Tolle Idee!


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

An sich eine gute Idee und ich würde mich sogar daran beteiligen. Allerdings habe ich momentan kein Internet zu Hause. Das wird erst am 23.03.15 geschaltet. Danach können wir mal weitersehen. Bisher habe ich folgende Quelle für technische Details genutzt: Elektronik-Kompendium.de - Elektronik einfach und leicht verständlich

Hast du ein bestimmtes Konzept schon im Kopf, wie du das machen möchtest? Eher in Form eines Wiki's oder in Form eines Katalogs? Geht es nur um technische Informationen oder auch um Anleitungen/Tutorials? Sollen die Informationen nur über das Web angezeigt werden oder sollen die Texte auch downloadbar sein (z.B. PDF)? Was für Kapazitäten (ganzer Server oder nur Webhostingpaket - Speicher? Traffic?) stehen zur verfügung?

Man kann natürlich alles zusammen erarbeiten. Ich wollte aber trotzdem vorher schon einmal erfragen, wie konkret die Idee schon ist 

*EDIT:* Ooops hatte den Link in deinem Startpost nicht gesehen. Wenn du das ganze mit einem Homepagebaukasten machen willst, dann wird das sehr aufwendig, da du alleine die Inhalte alle einpflegen musst. Außerdem lassen sich die Artikel für eine Suchfunktion nicht vernünftig indexieren. Am Ende wird der komfort mit der steigenden Anzahl an Unterseiten (Artikel) immer schlechter. Für soetwas solltest du ein richtiges CMS nehmen, wo du deinen Autoren einen Account geben kannst, damit diese Artikel auch alleine einpflegen können.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste schon einmal eine Überarbeitung des  folgenden Artikels:  techtipps - Wie konfiguriere ich meinen Computer?

Kleiner Tipp: Es ist fairer, in der Wir-Form zu schreiben, wenn du das Projekt mit mehreren aufziehst 



> *Aufbau eines Computersystems*
> Ein Computersystem setzt sich aus verschiedenen Komponenten zusammen, ohne die er nicht *produktiv* arbeiten kann. Hier geben wir einen Überblick zum Aufbau eines Systems.
> 
> *1. Der Prozessor (CPU - Central Processing Unit)*
> ...


----------



## taks (10. März 2015)

Wie umfangreich sollen denn die Beschreibungen werden?


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2015)

Danke erst mal an euch alle.Falls es so einen Andrang gibt weil ihr alle mitarbeiten wollt könnte man die Seite * vielleicht * über 1&1 zum laufen bringen.Wusste nicht dass da wirklich jemand mitmachen will.Deswegen habe ich auch alles in ich form geschrieben.
@ Ap0ll0XT
Danke für die Verbesserung.Werde die gleich einbauen,klingt besser 
@taks 
So unfangreich wie nötig damit man es gut versteht.

Nochmal DANKE an alle   und zwar richtig!


EDIT:Wer mitmachen will adde mich bitte auf skype, ich guck mal ob ich die Seite über 1&1 Server ans laufen kriege.
EDIT2:OOps,name vergessen.Also skype: hb.maenneken


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Danke erst mal an euch alle.Falls es so einen Andrang gibt weil ihr alle mitarbeiten wollt könnte man die Seite * vielleicht * über 1&1 zum laufen bringen.


Ich würde im Grunde nach einem günstigen Webspace-Anbieter schauen, der dir PHP und eine Datenbank wie MySQL zur Verfügung stellt. CMS-Systeme und Scripte gibt es genug. Für soetwas würde ich zum Beispiel Doku-Wiki in Betracht ziehen. Der Homepagebaukasten von 1&1 ist ohne Frage höllisch mächtig. Aber eine Datenbankgestützte Anwendung (gerade mit Suchfunktion) eignet sich für solche Fälle besser


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2015)

Ich sage 1&1 weil meine Mutter mit ihrer Website bei 1&1 ist.Sie schaut gerade ob man da was machen kann das ich auch was für die Website von uns bekomme.

EDIT:"wurde aber im Verlauf der Entwicklung absolet" <---Ist das ein Schreibfehler oder soll das so?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Ich sage 1&1 weil meine Mutter mit ihrer Website bei 1&1 ist.Sie schaut gerade ob man da was machen kann das ich auch was für die Website von uns bekomme.


Achsoooo ok. 1&1 hat da auch normale Webhosting-Angebote. In wie weit sich das güntig in einen bestehenden Vertrag übernehmen lässt, weiß ich da nicht. Ist schon ne Weile her, das ich in deren Auftrag beschäftigt war.

Wenn du es als Wordpress-Blog aufziehen möchtest: WordPress Hosting bei 1&1 | Erstellen Sie Ihren eigenen Blog mit WordPress
Ansonsten: Webhosting Service bei 1&1 | Ihr verlässlicher Webhoster

Das kleinste hat 10 GB und unlimited Traffic. Für 3,99 € ist das nicht übel. Sollte der Traffic heftiger werden, kannste immernoch umziehen


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2015)

Ich würde lieber eine richtige seite anstatt einem Blog.

Sind nicht 300MB etwas wenig?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

Japp war ein Schreibfehler. Ich meinte natürlich "obsolet" und nicht absolet 



Neronimo schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber eine richtige seite anstatt einem Blog.
> 
> Sind nicht 300MB etwas wenig?


Der RAM definiert nur, wie viele Anfrage dort innerhalb kürzester Zeit verarbeitet werden können. Um 300 MB auszulasten benötigst du schon ein paar Anfragen. Das sollte also für den Anfang erstmal reichen. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch das BASIC nehmen. Da haste das doppelte. Aber so lange du kein Video-Streaming anbietest, geht mit dem RAM schon einiges.


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Japp war ein Schreibfehler. Ich meinte natürlich "obsolet" und nicht absolet
> * Verbessert  *
> 
> 
> Der RAM definiert nur, wie viele Anfrage dort innerhalb kürzester Zeit verarbeitet werden können. Um 300 MB auszulasten benötigst du schon ein paar Anfragen. Das sollte also für den Anfang erstmal reichen. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch das BASIC nehmen. Da haste das doppelte. Aber so lange du kein Video-Streaming anbietest, geht mit dem RAM schon einiges.



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. März 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


Jeder Seitenaufruf belastet den RAM nur um wenige MB und das auch nur für sehr kurze Zeit.  Wenn die Webseite gut optimiert ist, dann brauchst du schon zig Anfragen aufeinmal/kurz hintereinander, damit der Server spürbar langsamer wird/am Limit läuft


----------



## Neronimo (10. März 2015)

Thx.
Heute abend wollen wir mal wegen dem umleiten schauen, ansonsten...muss ich/müssen wir halt umdenken, oder bei dem Homepage-Baukasten bleiben.


----------



## Olilvaer (12. März 2015)

Hey Neronimo, 

ich finde deine Idee super! Gegebenenfalls kannst du dir auch diverse Blogs ins Boot ziehen, die auch über die Themen Technik und Zubehör bloggen. So kannst du direkt deren Infos nehmen, die hübschen ihren Blog durch deine Infos auf und du erhältst mehr Reichweite und mehr Leser. Mich würde auch interessieren, wo du die Seite aufgesetzt hast. Wir waren damals mit dem Hosting bei Mittwald sehr zufrieden. Dort haben wir bis heute eine stabile Homepage aufgesetzt (Wordpress-basiert). 
Bin gespannt, wie sich deine Seite entwickeln wird! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, damit möglichst viele Beiträge zusammen kommen!


----------



## Ribera (12. März 2015)

Baukästen sind für den Anfang ja auch ok, so habe ich auch mal angefangen


----------

